

1 million fps Slow Motion video of bullet impacts - pinstriped_dude
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDoQwIAaXg

======
sjs
At first 10min seemed like too long, but it managed to stay interesting the
whole time. Simply amazing, I can't think of any other words for it.
Everything looks like a liquid.

~~~
fbu
Ever heard of the Deborah Number ? The name comes frome the bible :

"The mountains flowed before the Lord" in a song by prophetess Deborah
recorded in the Bible (Judges 5:5)

It's actually used in rheology to describe if a materials acts more like a
liquid or a solid. Even mountains acts like liquid at a big enough time scale
:)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deborah_number>

------
labria
Interesting fact: the light flickering is due to the current alterations in
the light bulb.

------
randomwalker
This was posted before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=874267>

~~~
noelchurchill
I had seen this before too but I liked watching it again.

------
mscarborough
Interesting at first, but after a couple minutes of video without any kind of
explanation of what the bullets were actually doing, this got boring quick.

With such visually compelling frames, why not throw a popover that provides
some context for those of us without physics degrees?

~~~
ComputerGuru
Actually, what put me off was that they didn't even at least tell us what
material it was striking.

------
char
This was really cool to watch. However, I wish there was information on the
properties of each of the substances being bombarded with bullets. I could
make reasonable guesses as to what some of them were, but does anyone know if
this is available anywhere?

------
mark_l_watson
That was pretty cool, but I kept skipping forward 30 seconds, to see all of
the effects without taking 10 minutes.

I really enjoy spending time at the shooting range (yeah, it is an Arizona
thing :-), so the video gave me an interesting perspective.

